# F 250 Torque Converter



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My son has allowed his 2000, F 250, 7.3, to become sort of a farm truck for hauling hay. I only pull the 24' goose and 10 rolls.
Today I was hauling hay and had to use 4 WD to get up a gravel road. I had to jockey the truck a little at the top of the hill and a red light briefly came on. I turned it off. Where I had been going back and forth there was a large puddle of transmission fluid. I could also see a small stream just before that. 
Called my son who brought transmission fluid and a funnel. It took 6 quarts to fill. Dropped the trailer and pulled forward. No leak. Put in reverse and backed up, no leak. Drove home, checked again. Fluid is full and no sign of a leak.
Has me thinking the factory torque converter is the issue.
Browsing the internet I see some suggestions to replace the standard converter if towing.
Looking for opinions and advice from those in the know.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Had that kind of thing happen to me a few years ago on my 2000 F250 7.3. I was pulling a load of 6RB on my side dump trailer out of the field. Total weight about 9,000 lbs.

What I was told by Ford dealership was that it had overheated and blew the fluid out of the breather.

Don't know if I believe that or not. Hasn't happened since then.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Ralph.

The guy I was hauling with said what you described also happened to him. The transmission place said they over heated and blew out.
I did not know the truck had to be in neutral to engage 4 Low. I was in 4 High. I am wondering if I had been in 4Low if it still would have heated up? On the road I was in Tow/Haul and the transmission temp gauge never varied.

I usually use the trusty '95 Flatbed with manual transmission and dual tandem goose. It was nice to sit back and not have to change gears.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

4WD low won't cause trans oil to over heat as easily as 4WD high because 4WD low has a much lower gear ratio which makes towing a heavy load easier. I can shift my GMC transfer case from 2WD high to/from 4WD high with trans in gear but must stop & put trans in neutral to shift in/out of 4Wd low.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

This is where manual lock out hubs shine - you can leave them unlocked to avoid the destructive binding that is caused when on pavement and being in 4wd mode while keeping the benefits of having low range gearing while staying in 2wd mode.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Ox76 said:


> This is where manual lock out hubs shine - you can leave them unlocked to avoid the destructive binding that is caused when on pavement and being in 4wd mode while keeping the benefits of having low range gearing while staying in 2wd mode.


The truck has lock out hubs. I had to get out and lock them to get up the gravel hill. I never thought about being able to use 4Low just to gear down in 2WD. I can use that. Thanks.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yep. Old timey technology with no bells, whistles, vacuum or electronics is what floats my boat. It's also what blows up my skirt and puts lead in my pencil and gives me warm and fuzzy feelin's for days. lol


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

The down fall of the 7.3 trucks were the trans they tend to have overheating issues along with other issues. That’s why a lot of guys put a trans cooler off the newer 6.0 trucks on them they are like 3 times bigger and cool much better.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ranger518 said:


> The down fall of the 7.3 trucks were the trans they tend to have overheating issues along with other issues. That's why a lot of guys put a trans cooler off the newer 6.0 trucks on them they are like 3 times bigger and cool much better.


Correct
The mechanic that services my NH equipment has a 7.3L with a 4R100 automatic.
It has over 250,000 on the original untouched transmission. He told me with proper care, it'll last a long time, but once you overheat the fluid (snowplowing is what he thinks is the most likely reason) it will fail.
You have to keep the transmission fluid from overheating!


----------

